# Electrolytic Recovery Part 1. b.:Constructing the Anode (+)



## lazersteve (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello,
I've been working double time to get this post up and going. I've also purchased a new domain name today just for my videos and images: 

www.goldrecovery.us

This new website will undergo a lot of transformations in the upcoming months. I will continue to post the uploads here. It is currently a plain page, but I will be doing design work on it weekly.

I will link you to them as they are available.

Follow this link and click I Agree when you get there:

http://www.goldrecovery.us


Enjoy,

Steve


----------



## socorban (Mar 8, 2007)

Once again nice post steve, great for the newbies and vets lookin for new ideas and very descriptive, not to mention you have just given me an improvment idea on my cell.

I will be looking forward to smelting when you get to it.

Well done!


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 8, 2007)

Socorban,

Thanks for the comments.

Noxx had asked me to do the cell construction first so he could build one. I'll get to the smelting when the cell construction is finished. Thanks for the post on the parts, you saved me having to disclose the 'secret mix' that I had vowed to a friend not to. Now I won't have to break my word.

Thank you, 

Steve


----------



## socorban (Mar 8, 2007)

Lol, yea the big secret mix. I know there is other methods and solutions to use, but thats easiest from my research to A. obtain & B. manage


----------



## Noxx (Mar 9, 2007)

Again, great videos !
I will try to make my own cell tonight.


----------



## ThePierCer (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks again steve. 

Is there anyother metal i can use for the anone besides SS? I heard copper, but not 100% on the source.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 12, 2007)

No substitutes on the SS as far as I know. Definitely not copper. One of the newer members has made a claim that graphite will work but he hasn't posted any pictures or videos that confirm his claims to date. It's possible, but I can't vouch for it as a substitute. If I were you I would stick with the tried and true SS unitl some more info on a substitute is revealed.

Steve


----------



## ThePierCer (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks Steve. 
One more quick question. I have a bunch of gold plated SS watch bands. Since there is already SS on the back, could I just hook up the + to the band and dip it into the solution?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, Just try to keep your positive cable out of the mix.

Steve


----------

